# Keftedakia



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 27, 2007)

...or mini grilled meatballs to others. Ususally they are fried up in a pan. The three on the left are filled with kaseri cheese. Those turned out great. Had some ouzo, grilled shrooms, and carrots with them. My only picture though:





For those who never heard of the cheese, it's just foul smelling...but works in this recipe.
Kaseri: This is a mild - sharp tasting cheese (depending on variety). It is faint yellow in color, oily in texture and usually eaten on it's own. It is made from sheep's milk. It is good as a table cheese.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 27, 2007)

Look and sounds great Helen!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 27, 2007)

That is interesting, Helen...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2007)

Looks real good Helen. I have one question, what is ouzo?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 27, 2007)

Ouzo is a I think "Greek" liquer that tastes like black licourish (sp)


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 27, 2007)

If it goes on the grill then it must be good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 27, 2007)

I'd really like to try that.  I'm always looking for different flavors.


----------



## john pen (Jan 27, 2007)

If I recall corectly from my ole' bar days, we called Ouzo "death in a bottle"..It was a real popular shot to go with a beer or 5...


----------



## Diva Q (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks awesome!

Ouzo is a fav of mine. 

Straight up!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice job Helen.  They look great.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 30, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Ouzo is a I think "Greek" liquer that tastes like black licourish (sp)


Sounds too much like *Jäger* [smilie=rlp_smilie_207.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_318.gif]


----------



## john pen (Jan 30, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty much the same..but maby not as thick..


----------



## Griff (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice job Helen. We have a Greek restaurant here that serves keftedakia with grilled vegies. Was the meat a mix of ground beef and lamb?

Griff


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 31, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Nice job Helen. We have a Greek restaurant here that serves keftedakia with grilled vegies. Was the meat a mix of ground beef and lamb?
> 
> Griff



Nah, just regular ground beef.


----------

